# Dispatch or Despatch



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

*Which do you use?*​
Dispatch2764.29%Despatch1535.71%


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Which do you use?

BTW it's not a test, just a 1 day poll for preferences.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't think one of those is a word .....which is the one i would use [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Sometimes would like to Dispatch those working in Despatch! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I think one just looks wrong, Tim disagrees and thinks the one I use is wrong.

This is really serious guys. My spelling HAS to win!
:wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Although I tend to use 'despatch', both variants are correct.

No winners or losers I'm afraid.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Although I tend to use 'despatch', both variants are correct.
> 
> No winners or losers I'm afraid.


One has a spanish origin, the other latin. Both are technically correct.
The question is which one is your preference.

No winners or losers? This is a debate with JampoTT, what are you talking about, of course there will be a winner/loser :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Both variants are 100% correct, just like flammable and inflammable 

Though in the case of dispatch vs despatch, I do have to admit to using dispatch as a noun and despatch as a verb.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dispatch for me.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Interesting result so far...come on , a few more


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

Strangely enough I was only this morning driving behind a Citroen (pronounced citrun)van ..model...dIspatch..and I thought.. dEspatch is what it should be... I'm with the E...... but my spell checker accepts both


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

E for me too!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh bugger, where have all these "i" fans come from?

I'm an "E" too!

Vote for E, Vote for E!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tim has been registering users and voting i.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Having done Latin at school, I probably have a closer leaning towards Italian / Latin roots of words than Spanish.

There can't be MANY words which have dual spelling like this, except for obvious Americanisms like colour/color.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Having done Latin at school, I probably have a closer leaning towards Italian / Latin roots of words than Spanish.


Weak arguement ,I bet you ate Vesta Paella too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Having done Latin at school, I probably have a closer leaning towards Italian / Latin roots of words than Spanish.
> ...


Yes, but a reconstituted supermarket meal didn't teach me much about etymology.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well it's on CH4 so this must be correct 

http://www.channel4.com/news/microsites/D/dispatches/


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No idea, our receptionist deals with all the post and couriers.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I just send stuff, does that make me cheap?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the two have slightly different meanings. So both depending on the meaning of the sentence.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTCool said:


> I think the two have slightly different meanings. So both depending on the meaning of the sentence.


Can you back that up?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Despatch - dispatch just looks wrong.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

From the Oxford Dictionary;

'Dispatch.....send off to a destination; get promptly done, finish off etc etc.....'

Under "Despatch", the dictionary says: 'see DISPATCH'.

I've always used dispatch.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

jampott said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I think the two have slightly different meanings. So both depending on the meaning of the sentence.
> ...


I think so, try this...

Noun: Dispatch
An official report, usually sent in haste
The act of sending off something
The property of being prompt and efficient
Killing a person or animal

Verb: Dispatch
Send away towards a designated goal
Complete or carry out
Kill intentionally and with premeditation
Dispose of rapidly and without delay and efficiently
Kill without delay
=========================================
Noun: Despatch
An official report, usually sent in haste 
The property of being prompt and efficient
Killing a person or animal
The act of sending off something

Verb: Despatch
Send away towards a designated goal

=========================================
The verb Dispatch has extra subtle meanings which Despatch appears not to have. My comment was off the top of my head, so not far out, IMO.

Joe


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTCool said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Cool 

What's your source? I'd checked the OED (as above) and seen the reference them being interchangeable...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

jampott said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I went to Blackrock College, Dublin. They teach Latin from the age of 7, starting in Willow House. Unfortunately my parents couldn't afford to go the distance. I'm in my late sixties now and have to refer to an on-line dictionary for this sort of thing, nevertheless that was _after_ my first reply.

Joe


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Don't you two talk to each other at home? :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


We have two homes, one each.

I live in Worcestershire, Tim lives in Hertfordshire, 120 miles apart.

Did you think we were taking it in turns on the PC?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Knowing you two .....it wouldn't surprise me!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Knowing you two .....it wouldn't surprise me!!


Chuckle


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> From the Oxford Dictionary;
> 
> 'Dispatch.....send off to a destination; get promptly done, finish off etc etc.....'
> 
> ...


My dictionary agrees.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dispatch. It's better phonetically aligned.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So sorry, Lisa... :lol:


----------

